# Sat 27th Nov Dinner / Book club meeting at Dubai Mall



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello all,

Since we skipped over the informal dinner last week, let me make up for it by putting up a pretty advance booking for everyone this week. 

27th Nov Sat at 9 pm we can meet up for a yummy dimsum dinner at PingPong restaurant in Dubai Mall. (yes that is actually the name!) They have Asian food, though they specialise in dimsum/dumplings and the food is not so expensive but VERY yummy. :hungry:

As per Jynxy's idea I am making this also a forum for book lovers to talk about their favourite books. As a first meet, we can discuss any book we want and then decide on the book that we will work on together after that. Of course the conversation will NOT be limited to books so everyone is more than welcome to come.

The restaurant is located next to the fountain area on the Burj Khalifa side. All those interested, please do PM me. Hope to see both new & familiar faces. 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

IN!  Books and chinese food.. win!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome Back Rochelle, how was the trip?

I'm game too. I've been meaning to start reading books, gotta use my Kindle for iPod Touch for something!


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

I hope I will be attending


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wife and I will probably come. Don't think we have anything else planned for Saturday.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

good to see some probables out already!! YAY!!

and PDV -- i cannot wait to catch up with u guys!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm tentative  
Could we please discuss The Twilight Series by Stephanie Meyer? Its a literary work of art.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm tentative
> Could we please discuss The Twilight Series by Stephanie Meyer? Its a literary work of art.


A work of art. haha. Youre too funny.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Twilight? As in the movies? Can I bring a noose with me lol


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I was serious! Stephanie's imagination and creativity is truly astounding, especially when Edward impregnates Bella with a half vampire / half human baby that sucks blood AND gets to eat food!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well you've ruined the book and my appetite lol

Seriously though, now that vampires have become good people, what's next? A romantic drama about a serial killer falling in love with a normal girl


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

well that's kinda the 1st 2 series of Dexter right there isn't it? a serial killer loving a normal girl?

LOL!! but seriously... NO twi-crap! I love my vampires dark, mysterious and scary ass not shimmery, and girly and nerdy!

and does that mean ur coming pam & nightshadow?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Well you've ruined the book and my appetite lol
> 
> Seriously though, now that vampires have become good people, what's next? A romantic drama about a serial killer falling in love with a normal girl


Stop talking about TV Series called "Dexter" man...  
Serial killer works for police department and falls in love with a normal girl, marries her and adopts her two children as his own. Yep, throughout he is still a serial killer.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

ipshi said:


> well that's kinda the 1st 2 series of Dexter right there isn't it? a serial killer loving a normal girl?
> 
> LOL!! but seriously... NO twi-crap! I love my vampires dark, mysterious and scary ass not shimmery, and girly and nerdy!
> 
> and does that mean ur coming pam & nightshadow?


Haha Ipshi, just read your comment. Dexter is the first thing that came to mind... Yeah, Ill be there SATURDAY night. *Fo Sho homie. *


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

gah! I didn't realize it until you guys said so! We should have a movie/TV club too then!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

oooohhhh i wanna join movie/tv club!! i watch almost all movies and am currently watching 90210, big bang theory, big love, cougar town, desperate housewives, dexter, glee, gossip girl, greek, How I met your Mother, Modern Family, Project Runway, **** my Dad says, South Park, Survivor, Top Chef & Vampire Diaries.

Howzzat??? Whoosh... that tired me out!!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> gah! I didn't realize it until you guys said so! We should have a movie/TV club too then!


Now THERES an idea! Im a huge movie buff. Maybe combine the two clubs so more people always join and talk about two different things?  
Ipshi? Your thoughts?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

I wud love to talk about TV and movies!!! well i consider myself an expert on everything so im sure u cud follow my lead... LOL

joking!!!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Heya Moe,., trip was good thanks... trip back was LONG! Sick now.. no surprise (does anyone else get sick EVERY time they fly?) 

Looking forward to seeing whoever comes along on Sat..


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

ipshi said:


> I wud love to talk about TV and movies!!! well i consider myself an expert on everything so im sure u cud follow my lead... LOL
> 
> joking!!!


Well cant you run both?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

look at you volunteering MY services... how gallant!!

by the way... i can pass on some of my TV shows to you on USB if you're so bored


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

ipshi said:


> look at you volunteering MY services... how gallant!!
> 
> by the way... i can pass on some of my TV shows to you on USB if you're so bored


I would absolutely love that. I truly am bored out of my mind. Ill even start watching chick shows like True Blood, Gilmore Girls or whatever it is women watch. Hah!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

What shows do you watch? I could transfer stuff to you as well if you bring your laptop depending on if I have the stuff you want.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Being an enthusastic consumer of books, I simply must have a stack of them when I go on holiday including at least 1 "worthy" book, in a vain attempt to become an urbane man of letters (most recently "The Prince" by Niccolo Machiavelli), I should love to join in.

Unfortunately the aviation gods are as ever fickle, and I have to get up at 02:30 to go to Kabul on the 27th and then 04:00 the next day go to Istanbul. Under such irksome conditions I fear I become something of a drooling imbecile not worthy of such august company. All this compounded by the urgent requirement to have my cocoa, don my night cap, and be abed a little after 22:00 means you will have to let me know what book we choose and hopefully I shall be slightly better read and a lot less addled in time for the next book club gathering.

Yours belletrisically,

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand Esq. B.A. Hons. (Leeds)


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> What shows do you watch? I could transfer stuff to you as well if you bring your laptop depending on if I have the stuff you want.


Moe, I am always up for watching new shows, really doesnt matter what they are about, so long as its in English.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Aaaah HBH,

As ever your WMT-esque repartee has left me expecting more. We definitely will pass on the name of the book/s we discuss debating but the knowledge that you might join us in the future has me on the verge of bobbing up and around with giddiness that just might border on juvenile.

It shall be an honour to discuss books with you, HBH sir! If there is ever you might need in the league of books, please do get in touch.

Yours humbly,

Ipshi (no degrees, alack and alas!)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello fellow book lovers,

You may want to note that Feline Friends has a book sale at Lime Tree Cafe this Friday (26th) on the beach Road from 9.30am to 3.30pm. Loads of good quality second hand books with paperbacks priced at just Dhs 10 each.

A good chance to stock up at low prices.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks Elphy.. and supporting a great cause too  

(along with them serving EXCELLENT coffee at Limetree!)  

:clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you Elphy! :clap2:
Do you think they have children's books on sale? I bought a whole bunch of books from the Charity Sale at Burjuman for Little D as well as his school and would like to add to the collection.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Thank you Elphy! :clap2:
> Do you think they have children's books on sale? I bought a whole bunch of books from the Charity Sale at Burjuman for Little D as well as his school and would like to add to the collection.


I have definitely seen children's books at previous sales, but no second sale ever has that many as children seem to be very _harsh_ on their books, so few are suitable for resale. Should be some though.

The Feline Friends 2011 calendars are now on sale too.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

can you get those anywhere else Elphy? Hubby has a charity thing for work Friday I think I am supposed to attend so might miss the book sale


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

ok guys, just bringing up this post again...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hope it goes well. I love the bookclub that I kind of started in Madrid and have met some great people too!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> can you get those anywhere else Elphy? Hubby has a charity thing for work Friday I think I am supposed to attend so might miss the book sale


From memory the next Feline Friends booksale will be at the ARTE Souk on 10th & 11th December. Info in 'What's On' thread.

-


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

@Rochelle, sorry just noticed you replied to my initial post! I rarely get sick but when I do I keep getting sick over and over, never have when I'm flying though but it can happen if you don't drink enough water and take vitamins before, during and after the flight!

@NS, we could turn this into a media club discussing books, movies, tv, music or they could be separate clubs. We could also do movie outings to watch whatever is new.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

wine has water in it?!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hahahaha alcohol makes you more thirsty and only actual water counts when they tell you to drink lots of it!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

i am sick right now and i always drink masafi, i should switch to tap water maybe


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey guys! Thanks for coming out for a great night!

If anyone's interested, the book we chose was "My Name is Red" by Orhan Pamuk. 

Its a fun murder mystery set in Istanbul and I'm looking forward to seeing what others think of it... 

Again guys... much love to all who came


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Had an awesome night... Great bunch of people  

Looking forward to the next catch up


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I had a great time and it was great meeting you peeps! Looking forward to another gathering! 

Ipshi, you were talking about Due Date? I thought it had already come out? When are you going to see it? We could do a movie meetup!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I had a great time and it was great meeting you peeps! Looking forward to another gathering!
> 
> Ipshi, you were talking about Due Date? I thought it had already come out? When are you going to see it? We could do a movie meetup!


It has come out this week... i am thinking Monday? Wat say you? I think a couple of ppl more are interested... lets work this out?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

sounds good! though that may conflict with the Monday quiz night?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> sounds good! though that may conflict with the Monday quiz night?


o im sorry i never do that... an the ppl comin for the movie dont either...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cool, well it sounds alright since I don't like going to the Palm Jumeirah. Just wanted to make sure there are no conflicting events for those who do!


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

ipshi, thank you for organization and great suggestions  nice to meet new friends.


----------

